# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Lenovo Explorer, Windows Mixed Reality headset, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

Home page - lenovo.com/us/en/lenovo-explorer

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Explorer Product Tour: Upgrade your PC experience

Published on Oct 16, 2017




> Lenovo™ Explorer brings you vivid and immersive VR experiences on your modern PC. Escape to a virtual world of exhilarating adventures: tour top travel destinations, be the hero in the most exciting games, attend the most popular events or even travel across time and space, right at the comfort of your own home. The Lenovo Explorer which just takes minutes to set-up, is also extremely comfortable and lightweight, giving you hours of fun and entertainment as you discover the magic of Windows Mixed Reality.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Explorer Windows Mixed Reality headset unboxing

Published on Nov 13, 2017

----------

